# 1937 Hawthorne Motobike



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

Beautiful 1936/37 (serial number indicates 37) Hawthorne Motobike that has been refurbished as a rider, not a museum piece.  The bike appears to be mostly original with liberties taken on repop seat, pedals, bars (from Cabe!), rack, and crank/sprocket/speed chain. The bike has never been ridden and all bearings have been cleaned and repacked.  If you are interested in restoring the bike, it comes with a very nice Hawthorne dog leg crank and original Snyder chainring.


----------



## all riders (Feb 20, 2022)

$250


----------



## RPower (Feb 20, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------

